# Hottest male video game character



## Persephone The Dread

I don't know, equality?  The other thread was strictly female characters only.

I'm not going to post anyone because I'm retired but other people can.

*watches tumble weed blow by*


----------



## catfreak1991

Hmm... I think the majority of serious gamers are male. That said, I don't think a hot game guy thread will get that much attention. 

But, let's see what happens.


----------



## Gwynevere




----------



## jim11

Max Payne from Playstation 2!


----------



## jim11

Cerberus said:


> And let's not forget Wesker. He's got a strong jawline and killer moves. He could do all sorts of strange things in the bedroom to please you ladies. Raawwrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the final boss fight in RE5, he's got all kinds of tentacles going on. Any of you ladies like Hentai?


He's very cool. The real boss.


----------



## gunner21




----------



## Ape in space

Donkey Kong


----------



## Persephone The Dread

catfreak1991 said:


> Hmm... I think the majority of serious gamers are male. That said, I don't think a hot game guy thread will get that much attention.
> 
> But, let's see what happens.





> According to a study conducted by the Entertainment Software Association in 2012, "Forty-seven percent of all game players are women. In fact, women over the age of 18 represent a significantly greater portion of the game-playing population (30 percent) than boys age 17 or younger (18 percent)."[37][38]
> 
> Entertainment Software Association's 2013 study found that 45% of game players are female, 2% decrease from last year's figures.[39] However, women 18 years or older represent 31% of the game-playing population, one percent higher than last year, while boys 17 years and younger represent 19% of the game-playing population.[39] Women over 18 are one of the fastest growing demographics in the gaming industry[40] and the percentage of females in gaming has continued to grow considering only 38% of the gaming population was female in 2006.[41]
> 
> Not only is the general female gaming population growing, but the spread of this population is expanding over many facets of gaming.
> 
> A 2010 study by the Entertainment Software Association had found that the percentage of women playing online had risen to 42%, up several percent since 2004. The same 2010 study showed that 46% of game purchasers were female,[42] and this figure increased to 48% by 2012.[37]
> 
> According to a survey done in 2004 by the Entertainment Software Association, 25 percent of console players and 39 percent of PC game players were women. According to a survey conducted by EEDAR, 60 percent of female gamers played on mobile devices. The survey also found that 63 percent of these female mobile gamers played online multiplayer mobile games.[43]
> 
> In fact, 38% of Xbox users are female and 51% of them have children. Nintendo claims that 50% of its users are female as of 2013.[40]
> 
> Thirty percent of women are playing more violent games.[44] Of this 30%, 20% play Call of Duty and 15% play Grand Theft Auto.[44]
> 
> The age range of female gamers is widening as well. Seventy percent of females between 12 and 24 years of age play games.[44] Sixty-one percent of females between 45 and 64 years of age play games, while only 57% of males in the same age group play games.[44]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women_and_video_games#Female_gamers_as_a_demographic

You don't really have to be a 'serious gamer' for this thread though 

Something that occurred to me when I made this thread, and that is still curious is I'm struggling to think up any examples from a Western video game, but there're a few in Japanese games.

Is this just me?

There are some I think are objectively OK though, like Joel in The Last Of Us, just not my type.

I think Illidan would be attractive if he was a _lot _ less built... and angry and stuff lol. Basically if he was a completely different purple guy with long hair.

Ohhh what's that guy's name... Maybe some of the npcs in Skyrim. Teldryn Sero has a nice voice, so does Brynjolf lololol.

It's not at all important for male characters in video games to be attractive to women, but it's interesting when you think that most female ones are.

Oooh OK the guy in Infamous Second Son is all right. I can rest now.


----------



## Cronos




----------



## elitebutterfly

Funny is good. :}


----------



## Kiba

Wario









Rufus


----------



## midnightson

RE4 Leon seconded. I'd totally bang him, no (maybe) ****.


----------



## KelsKels




----------



## Raynic781

gunner21 said:


>


YESSS!



Cronos said:


>


I was gonna post Sephiroth, but you beat me to it. I do prefer him in Advent Children though.

Oh, and young Joel in The Last of Us, total DILF.


----------



## mezzoforte

Gwynevere said:


>


YUP. :yes


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I thought the new Dante looked better! (p.s not gay)


----------



## Raynic781

Noctis from FF15. I know the game isn't out yet, but I think he's still hot:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

hebergeur dimage


image a telecharger gratuitement


hébergement gratuit


Hébergeur d'images


----------



## Gwynevere




----------



## gunner21

Only one Nathan Drake fan?


----------



## Gwynevere




----------



## jeanny

That's a great idea! My contribution to gender equality:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Nice ***, baby. lol


----------



## elitebutterfly

jeanny said:


> That's a great idea! My contribution to gender equality:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ***, baby. lol


Male Lara Croft? I didn't know that existed haha.


----------



## jeanny

elitebutterfly said:


> Male Lara Croft? I didn't know that existed haha.


Lawrence Croft, actually.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Big


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Fat Man

He's so hot, he's on fire. Ha, get it? because.. he's Fire.. Kirby...
...I'll go stand in the corner now...


----------



## BillDauterive




----------



## diamondheart89

Just pick any one from Final Fantasy.

My fav: Noctis


----------



## Darktower776

Wei Shen (Sleeping Dogs)


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

diamondheart89 said:


> Just pick any one from Final Fantasy.
> 
> My fav: Noctis


K


----------



## diamondheart89

CrimsonTrigger said:


> K


dem eyes tho


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wonder how many people are going to pick Nathan Drake.

Woah.


----------



## CatFiend

Edward Kenway


----------



## jim11

CravingBass said:


> I wonder how many people are going to pick Nathan Drake.
> 
> Woah.


Sorry no. Max always win.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

jim11 said:


> Sorry no. Max always win.


Haha no


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Kiba said:


> Wario


Dat body!


----------



## Raynic781

diamondheart89 said:


> Just pick any one from Final Fantasy.
> 
> My fav: Noctis


Another Noctis fan, woo woo!

I'm gonna add Kuja here. I mean look at that body and outfit!:


----------



## NormalLad

Hotness!


----------



## probably offline

Always :mushy











































































Raynic781 said:


> Noctis from FF15. I know the game isn't out yet, but I think he's still hot:


I might have to get back into gaming.



Gwynevere said:


> [too many pics edit]


He was such a douche, though. But wow... I haven't played DMC in years, It was so much fun.


----------



## Raynic781

^^ I let my mom watch Advent Children with me and she instantly liked Cloud because his voice actor in that movie for the English version (Steve Burton) also plays her favorite character in the soap opera she watches! My mom is weird!

And yes, get back into gaming, Noctis is worth it!


----------



## probably offline

Raynic781 said:


> ^^ I let my mom watch Advent Children with me and she instantly liked Cloud because his voice actor in that movie for the English version (Steve Burton) also plays her favorite character in the soap opera she watches! My mom is weird!
> 
> And yes, get back into gaming, Noctis is worth it!


I still have the Japanese version on dvd. I ordered it months before it came out. Hahahaha.

No. I'll get addicted again D:


----------



## Sindelle

Haha I wanted to make a thread like this  There are definitely hot guys in videogames and definitely people who appreciate them 










^Like this fellow for instance.










^Also him..










^Rufus was my favorite though.. I had such a huge crush on him when I was a kid.










^Balthier was the best thing about Final Fantasy 12... and why I can't hate that game no matter what anyone says.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## Raynic781

Sindelle said:


> Haha I wanted to make a thread like this  There are definitely hot guys in videogames and definitely people who appreciate them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Also him..


Reno is gorgeous, and so is Vincent!


----------



## Marko3

hehe.. dat thread is epic!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This thread has gone exactly as I thought it would go in terms of the guys men were posting and the guys women were posting :lol weird.

FFVII guys though <3


----------



## Marakunda

Diacetylmorphine said:


>


Raiden's a ****in hottie.
As soon as I got to the plant chapter I was like "Well ****, this is a pleasant surprise..." thought I was gonna play as snake but nah. Cute femboy outta nowhere!

His hair's cool as ****, I want hair like his.


----------



## Tomyx

Equality is for similar numbers. There's only one fictional character I've ever found attractive, and it wasn't because of floppy boobs.


----------



## probably offline

Sindelle said:


> Haha I wanted to make a thread like this  There are definitely hot guys in videogames and definitely people who appreciate them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Like this fellow for instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Also him..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Rufus was my favorite though.. I had such a huge crush on him when I was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Balthier was the best thing about Final Fantasy 12... and why I can't hate that game no matter what anyone says.


I agree about all of them. Vincent was the character who had the best transformation into a life-like character, imo. Dreamy. Dat cape.

Let's not forget Sephiroth and Kadaj(although I didn't like his character), either<3


----------



## Raynic781

Sephiroth will always be my #1!


----------



## Tomyx

probably offline said:


> I agree about all of them. Vincent was the character who had the best transformation into a life-like character, imo. Dreamy. Dat cape.
> 
> Let's not forget Sephiroth and Kadaj(although I didn't like his character), either<3


Regardless of the contents of their underwear, those are all females.


----------



## Gwynevere

Persephone The Dread said:


> *watches tumble weed blow by*


Lol, your thread is twice as long as the other



















I like a long thrusting weapon


----------



## T Studdly

Vaas Montenegro


----------



## probably offline

Tomyx said:


> Regardless of the contents of their underwear, those are all females.


Don't be jelly now, dollface.


----------



## Tabris

Voldo.
Mmm.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Tomyx said:


> Regardless of the contents of their underwear, those are all females.


Every post you make on this forum (because I've seen more than several now of this general nature) annoys me with the sexism/insecurity. Please leave my thread if you have a problem. :blank


----------



## jim11

Jubei Yagyu









Nobunaga Oda









hottttttt........


----------



## absreim

Kaidan Alenko from the Mass Effect series is memorable as the first asian male video game character that I found to be good looking. His personality could use some work, though. Many have found him to be a bit too dull and quiet.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Interesting how a lot of guys are going for the classic masculine dudes in this thread, but the ladies are more into pretty guys.


----------



## Milco

You know you want them!

Mumbo Jumbo from Banjo Kazooie:










Professor Layton:










Guybrush Threepwood from Monkey Island:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cerberus said:


>


You win

/thread


----------



## Scrub-Zero

des photos


image gratuite


----------



## diamondheart89

I like this thread.

More.


----------



## Darktower776

*
Gene (God Hand)*


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## ThisGirl15

Cerberus said:


>


Dang, you beat me to it!

I found Zack from FF7:Crisis Core to be both good looking and cute.


----------



## sebastian1




----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Ain't no way Wesker is hotter than creepy elf man.


----------



## Rixy

People are posting Joel, Vaas and Nathan Drake. 

Why do girls like mass murderers!? :'(


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Rixy said:


> People are posting Joel, Vaas and Nathan Drake.
> 
> Why do girls like mass murderers!? :'(


I always found that comical about zee Drake, kills hundreds of men whilst cracking jokes... never bats an eyelid. No remorse. Charismatic. Persuasive. Dare I say suave? Sounds like a pure sociopath.


----------



## Salvador Dali




----------



## Cronos




----------



## MuffinMan




----------



## AlexSky

Lorenzo Belli - Haunting Ground.


----------



## Ahskom




----------



## Sindelle

Ahskom said:


>


Garrus may be a space-dinosaur person but he has a 10/10 personality.










Gonna have to nominate Alistair.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Nms563

Cerberus said:


> Leon Kennedy from RE4:


I second that!


----------



## Zyriel

Tomyx said:


> Regardless of the contents of their underwear, those are all females.


Dear sir, please inform me as to what constitutes the lack of "male" in such characters. As well as Sephiroth being quite the exceptionally, expert swordsman, such a masculine quality indeed! I do take offense to such an insult of quite the slanderous comment, as it seems it is the hair!  However in terms of gender, I would gladly relate more to the struggles of the more elegant sex. Beauty and brains, something with which many lack on the testosterone front, as well as courage in many departments, and emotional fortitude.










Lol forgive the giantass Sephiroth picture, he had to be avenged and his honor redeemed!






Iorveth! Even if his face is a bit mangled lol his attitude, cunning, and determination make up for the aesthetics!










Death from Darksiders xD










And of course, The Betrayer, but in truth, it was he who was betrayed! Illidan Stormage!


----------

